# Meerforellenruten von Penn - Erfahrungen?



## Felchen67 (27. April 2018)

Hallo Jäger des Silbers,
ich möchte mir nach Jahren eine neue Meerforellenrute zulegen, die mir auch auf unsere Alpen-Seeforellen gute Wurfweiten eröffnet. Ich dachte an eine Rute mit 3,00m, die ideal Blinker und Küstenwobbler um die 25 g wirft. Preislich sollte die Rute nicht mehr als 100 E betragen. 
Ruten, die ich ausgespäht habe, sind drei Ruten:
1. Penn Steckrute Rampage II Seatrout                        Länge 3,00m, Wurfgewicht 13-33g
2. WFT Penzill Seatrout II 10ft 8-32g
3. WFT Penzill Seatrout II 3,05m 8-44g 
Die Nr. 2 hatte ich mal in der Hand und die war sehr ausgewogen für den Preis, aber welche wirft 25 g ideal?
Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Bitte keine Empfehlung jenseits der Preisspanne. Da würde ich gleich eine Custom Coastal nehmen, aber die ist mir zu teuer.

Danke im Voraus.
Petri aus München


----------



## zulu1024 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenruten von Penn - Erfahrungen?*



Felchen67 schrieb:


> Hallo Jäger des Silbers,
> ich möchte mir nach Jahren eine neue Meerforellenrute zulegen, die mir auch auf unsere Alpen-Seeforellen gute Wurfweiten eröffnet. Ich dachte an eine Rute mit 3,00m, die ideal Blinker und Küstenwobbler um die 25 g wirft. Preislich sollte die Rute nicht mehr als 100 E betragen.
> Ruten, die ich ausgespäht habe, sind drei Ruten:
> 1. Penn Steckrute Rampage II Seatrout                        Länge 3,00m, Wurfgewicht 13-33g
> ...



Nummer 2 verträgt keine 25g, aber 25 g Brauche ich persönlich nicht mehr, bzw sehr selten. Wenn das tackle abgestimmt ist, dann fliegt 16-20g genauso weit, auch bei 3 bft. Nummer 3 würde 25g vielleicht schon eher vetragen. Nur haben die Ruten das Manko ihrer polierten Metallringe. Die sind ein Graus für geflecht. Taugen was für Mono, aber dann haben sie noch den Nachteil, dass sie schnell anlaufen. Es gibt die penzill seatrout auch mit sic Ringen, kostet natürlich mehr. War zuletzt bei Moritz im Angebot für 80. Davon ab sind es feine und wie du schon festgestellt hast, sehr ausbalancierte Ruten. Vielleicht kennst du ja einen Rutenbauer der dir ordentliche Ringe samt Einlage verbaut. Das wäre auch mein Plan gewesen, aber ich habe sie verkauft und gleich etwas mehr investiert. Zur Penn kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Felchen67 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenruten von Penn - Erfahrungen?*

Besten Dank, dann muss ich mal eine stärkere penzill mit sic ringen finden.


----------



## pikehunter0567 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenruten von Penn - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo warum unbedingt Penn, ich war letztes Jahr auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Mefo Rute. Penn hat mir trotz gutem Angebot nicht gefallen, lag nicht gut in der Hand, war mir persönlich zu weich. Ich habe mich für eine Berkley pulse xcd spin entschieden und bereue es nicht. Hier wird ja auch sehr positiv über die Daiwa Ballistic x seatrout gepostet, wäre vllt.ein Alternative zur Penn.


----------



## PascAal (3. August 2020)

Moin zusammen! Das Thema ist zwei Jahre alt, aber ich habe eine Frag


zulu1024 schrieb:


> *AW: Meerforellenruten von Penn - Erfahrungen?*
> 
> 
> 
> Nummer 2 verträgt keine 25g, aber 25 g Brauche ich persönlich nicht mehr, bzw sehr selten. Wenn das tackle abgestimmt ist, dann fliegt 16-20g genauso weit, auch bei 3 bft. Nummer 3 würde 25g vielleicht schon eher vetragen. Nur haben die Ruten das Manko ihrer polierten Metallringe. Die sind ein Graus für geflecht. Taugen was für Mono, aber dann haben sie noch den Nachteil, dass sie schnell anlaufen. Es gibt die penzill seatrout auch mit sic Ringen, kostet natürlich mehr. War zuletzt bei Moritz im Angebot für 80. Davon ab sind es feine und wie du schon festgestellt hast, sehr ausbalancierte Ruten. Vielleicht kennst du ja einen Rutenbauer der dir ordentliche Ringe samt Einlage verbaut. Das wäre auch mein Plan gewesen, aber ich habe sie verkauft und gleich etwas mehr investiert. Zur Penn kann ich leider nichts sagen.





Moin zusamman!
Ich bin neu hier und komme aus dem schönen Emsland. Vor Ort angeln tu ich selten, seitdem mich die Leidenschaft Meerforelle gepackt hat.
Das Thema ist zwar schon zwei Jahre alt, aber auf der Suche nach einer neuen (leichten) MeFo-Rute bin ich über die Aussage zu den polierten Ringen der Seatrout II von WFT gestolpert.
Ich finde die Penzill Seatrout II (8-32g - ggf. auch 8-34g) auch sehr ansprechend, fische allerings mit geflochtener Schnur. Weshalb sind polierte Metallringe ein "Graus für Geflecht"? Sind diese Art Ringe generell schlecht?
Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr bei mir ein bisschen Licht ins Dunkel bringt...
Besten Dank!
LG
Pascal


----------



## PascAal (3. August 2020)

Ach und hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit der Penn Regiment II Seatrout 13-33g? In die hab ich mich ein wenig verguckt, weiß aber noch nicht, ob es ein großer Unterschied zu meiner Daiwa Seahunter X Seatrout 10-40g ist. Ich möchte eine leichte Rute für Köder zwischen 16-20g haben.


----------



## ragbar (4. August 2020)

PascAal schrieb:


> Moin zusammen! Das Thema ist zwei Jahre alt, aber ich habe eine Frag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geräusche in den Ringen sind das Problem. Mahlgeräusche. Ich habe mal so Abu Glasfaser Ruten gekauft, da waren solche Ringe drauf, war mit 4 fach und 6 fach Geflecht unerträglich.


----------



## zulu1024 (9. August 2020)

Das Geflecht verschleißt außerdem sehr schnell. Wie viel möchtest du denn ausgeben? 
Geloescht von Mod. Verkaufen im passenden Thread oder per PN


----------

